# Traffic cams that reveal a bit more than intended



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Derby Line, VT, Feb 20 2013


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what that's revealing, other than a suburban that can't get out.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2013)

Gee I don't know, that reveals a lot. The road is slippery, if there was more traffic, potential for rubber necking.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

Not seeing it either!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I'm not sure what that's revealing, other than a suburban that can't get out.



I'm guessing the assumption is that the suburban is a cop/speedtrap...  It's hard to tell though.. it sure does look like the truck is stuck in middle of the median...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2013)

Was anyone disappointed once they opened this thread?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 20, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Was anyone disappointed once they opened this thread?



I certainly was.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm guessing the assumption is that the suburban is a cop/speedtrap... It's hard to tell though.. it sure does look like the truck is stuck in middle of the median...



Not a cop at all and it is stuck!!!

Oh, I get it.  An illegal u-turn on an interstate!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Was anyone disappointed once they opened this thread?



Very!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Was anyone disappointed once they opened this thread?



Yes.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 20, 2013)

I get it, it's snowing and the roads are deserted. Everyone must be at the supermarket buying bread and milk?


Or maybe that's Billski's Suburban?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it's really an UFO.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I think it's really an UFO.



I'm just not seeing it?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm just not seeing it?



That strange white rectangle with a yellow top


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course not o3jeff....I'm gone


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

I heard there was 24" in the other direction, so an illegal turn was warranted.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Was anyone disappointed once they opened this thread?



Add me to the list :loL:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2013)

So where are the boobies?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> So where are the boobies?



+1


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> so where are the boobies?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Great more invasions of privacy gone good bye.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm tempted to delete this entire thread.............


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm tempted to delete this entire thread.............



Why?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: this might be thread of the year


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> :lol: this might be thread of the year


Maybe you should "sticky" this thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2013)

i'm very confused


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i'm very confused



That's the beauty of this thread!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> So where are the boobies?



Here's an impressive pair!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately I have nothing fun to share...
The original picture is a U.S. Border Patrol Yukon. (Derby Line ia right on the Canadian Border). They frequently hang out at that U-Turn.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2013)

dmc said:


> View attachment 7796



Well played, sir. Well played, indeed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Well played, sir. Well played, indeed.



I love an have the on vinyl.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2013)

Another line not to cross.  Sadly, I'll bet from_the_nek is the only one who recognizes this


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2013)

billski said:


> Another line not to cross.  Sadly, I'll bet from_the_nek is the only one who recognizes this



So sad.... How will I be able to continue with my life now....   I'm so sad...  so sad...


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 22, 2013)

billski said:


> Another line not to cross.  Sadly, I'll bet from_the_nek is the only one who recognizes this


US / Canadian border? You can only get poutine on the Canadian side. Do you need a passport to go from the Canadian to the US side? Or, I'm wrong.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> US / Canadian border? You can only get poutine on the Canadian side. Do you need a passport to go from the Canadian to the US side? Or, I'm wrong.



Does John McCain know about this?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2013)

dmc said:


> Does John McCain know about this?



I htink he knows where to get good poutine.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I htink he knows where to get good poutine.



Poutine or poontang?


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I htink he knows where to get good poutine.



Oui!


----------



## planb420 (Feb 22, 2013)

I originally opened this thread and became SUPER DISAPPOINTED with what I saw, so I thought I'd do my part to save it. Originator of this thread should be banned for one day to think about it...YOUR THREAD IS BAD AND YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I htink he knows where to get good poutine.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2013)

I think this thread revealed a little less than intended.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2013)

+


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2013)

You forgot the cheese curd!!!!!!!!!





ctenidae said:


> View attachment 7846 + View attachment 7847


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



That's awesome


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2013)

What's amazing is that half the time they don't even interrupt their conversation


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> What's amazing is that half the time they don't even interrupt their conversation



Russian dash cam vids are great. Driving there much be like a real life video game.


----------



## darent (Feb 25, 2013)

DMC comes through!!


----------

